# LGP Stream Engine unusable on 18.0.0



## fpsGamer70 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello Not Sure if the dev see these post but after the 18.0.0 you can not use the lgp stream engine as a video source when using an AVerMedia capture card. Please bring it back i like all of the other fixes.


----------



## Harold (Feb 28, 2017)

Did you try launching from the 32-bit shortcut?


----------



## c3r1c3 (Feb 28, 2017)

If you want to use the Stream engine you have to run the 32-bit OBS, which is in your start menu.


----------



## adsf (Feb 28, 2017)

was so happy i finally could use the 64 bit version.... well sad. you dont only need to rund obs 32bit u also have to deactivate the capture card, restart obs then select lgp streaming engine and then activate it again. worked for me.


----------

